
React used on 5% of 5.3M URLs - onion2k
https://perf-track.web.app/
======
verdverm
I see react used for internal apps or SaaS offerings. I imagine most uses of
react and other FE tech are not caught in any URL list. So it seems that we
will have a hard time making measurements of the usage of all of these no
matter the technique used.

